# Ordered New Fireboard



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 30, 2018)

Just placed my order for the new Fireboard Extreme BBQ edition with the waterproof case. I'm as giddy as a youngster at Christmas. I ordered it on the basis of reviews here and another forum not to be mentioned. 

I'll provide updates after my initial impression and first cook.

:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 30, 2018)

You are going to love it! And now you have to really load up that smoker so you can use all of those probes at one time-- just because you can:D


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 30, 2018)

awesome sauce. I really like mine and think you will dig the holy heck out of yourn


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks, guys. I'm sure it will be great. I've already set up my cloud account and loaded the app on my phone. Great service from the company; I ordered it today and they shipped it today. Sweet!!

 BTW, don't tell my wife about this ;). She already thinks I have a thermometer obsession.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 30, 2018)

You will love it. I love mine.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 31, 2018)

I concur with the rest... I love my FireBoard. I use it as thermo and ATC. Are you going to go the ATC way too?


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 6, 2018)

So these seem a bit pricey to me for temp monitoring only. That said perhaps they are that good. I am growing disenchanted with both my Thermopro and Maverick units. How is the range on temp monitoring? How is the accuracy? Lastly do I read these can be used as automatic temp control similar to CyberQ units?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 6, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> So these seem a bit pricey to me for temp monitoring only. That said perhaps they are that good. I am growing disenchanted with both my Thermopro and Maverick units. How is the range on temp monitoring? How is the accuracy? Lastly do I read these can be used as automatic temp control similar to CyberQ units?



If you hook it up to your home wifi router then the range is endless. As long as you have internet connection or cell service on your phone you can check/monitor/change things


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks, I am going to have to check and see how the wifi signal is out in my drive.


----------

